# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Construction and high season - rules

## carodilworth@aol.com

Hi as a Villa owner we have construction starting below our property in January. Is there a ban on Construction from 12/15-1/15? We are in Colombier. Any info is appreciated. Thanks

----------


## elgreaux

> Hi as a Villa owner we have construction starting below our property in January. Is there a ban on Construction from 12/15-1/15? We are in Colombier. Any info is appreciated. Thanks



Your best bet it to ask your builder or call the technical services department at the Collectivité.. they will have the latest information.

----------


## cassidain

this is from 2 years ago, but I believe work rules are the same today:

La pause annuelle des marteaux-piqueurs et BRH (brise roche hydrauliques) ainsi que tout engin ou appareil de travaux bruyants est là ! Ces outils sont interdits d’utilisation sur toute l’île du 20 décembre au 5 janvier, et à Gustavia, du 15 décembre au 15 janvier. Par ailleurs, leur usage est limité sur l’ensemble du territoire, du 15 au 19 décembre et du 6 janvier au 31 mars. Ils ne peuvent être utilisés que du lundi au vendredi, de 9 heures à 12 heures et de 14 heures à 18 heures. Pour rappel, le reste de l’année, les BRH et marteaux-piqueurs sont limités du lundi au vendredi de 7 heures à midi et de 14 heures à 18 heures, et le samedi de 7 heures à midi sauf jours fériés

----------


## carodilworth@aol.com

Thank you very much that is a big help. I know in off season the Tok tok starts at 7.

----------


## KevinS

Attached is the Arrêté, the order from the Collectivité regarding certain construction noise.

----------


## cassidain

quite a stiffening of the regs. the new admin flexing their muscles. i imagine the contractors and sub-contractors are less than thrilled. but, as a visitor, it's a good thang.

----------


## amyb

They worked in Lurin today.nthe road in front of Santa Fe has been opened for more installing of cables and fibre optics etc. poor David…

I hope they finish up soon. A mess.

----------


## KevinS

For those who don’t speak French, here is a Google translation of a FB post from the Collectivité:

NOISE


 By two decrees, one dated November 10, 2022 (No. 426P) and the other, November 23, 2022 (427P), the President wished to take new regulatory measures to limit noise pollution on the territory and regulate the  work activities.


 The first decree concerns work carried out by companies and individuals that do not require the use of BRH, jackhammers or concrete cutters.


 These works are now regulated as follows:


 1. Monday to Friday (for businesses and individuals):
 - from 7:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. and from 2:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.
 - from 07:00 to 12:00 and from 15:00 to 17:00 (within the perimeter of schools)


 2. Saturdays:
 - from 7:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. (for companies: except for the use of the hydraulic rock breaker, the pneumatic and electric jackhammer and the concrete cutter)
 - from 8:30 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. and from 3:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. (for individuals: gardening and DIY work)


 3. Sundays and public holidays:
 - Prohibited for companies and individuals


 The second decree relates to the limitation of the use of BRH, jackhammers or concrete cutters now prohibited on the whole island from December 15 to January 15 and, outside these periods, authorized as follows:

 From Monday to Friday :
 - from 7:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. and from 2:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. (except Wednesday)
 - from 07:00 to 12:00 and from 15:00 to 17:00 (within the perimeter of schools)


 Companies and individuals are asked to strictly respect this new framework, which aims to slow down the pace of work activities on the island and improve our quality of life.


 Public tranquility and the fight against noise pollution are everyone's responsibility.

----------


## carodilworth@aol.com

Great thank you

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Does anyone know if the road  in Columbia past the Look Out has finished with the repairs.  It has been terrible for two years.  Seems they had to come back in and tear it up again.

----------


## amyb

Colombier looks well near completion. Heavy equipment down toward Flammands now,  Betty.

----------

